# Johnny933's Yard Display



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

We had the best night ever! Weather was great, more compliaments then I would of thought, just a perfect night. Im starting to get the pic up now.
Heres some in the mean time. Let me know what ya think.
Heres the link to the pics:
http://hauntedwoodsong.com/proplink.html


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool stuff J933


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I about fell over seeing the Lawn Mower - what a freakin hoot.

If you like lawn mower scenes - rent Dead Alive...

Great Job - your skeleton gave me an idea for walking skeletons next year - it might just be the pose - but it looks like he's trying to get somewhere!

Thanks for the show.

ews


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice work, your coffin looks great!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Excellent work johnny933!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job. Looks good.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love the face in the boarded up windows. Nice job.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

love the set up!
i really like what you've done with your skeletons...
also, that guy coming out of the coffin looks CREEPY!!!
Where did you get it? it's awesome!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Burn blucky burn, Halloween inferno!!
Great job and hereeeesss Johnnyyyy!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

VERY COOL!! I loved the lawnmower too...NICE coffin!! 

Our weather just south of Buffalo was pretty good too...rained all day but at the special hour 5:00 it quit, a little muddy in my drive way.

GREAT JOB...

Dennis


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Awsome pics I love the one with the coffin and the fog.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks guys for the nice compliaments. The coffin was a big hit, lots of people took pics with there kiddies with it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job. I liked the dude up against the wall. He kinda looked like a little devil. Good job iwth your haunt.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I'd have to say my fave were the winged demons. 
Any insite on how they were constructed?

Great display


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice work! Nice coffin. Like that grey demon looking guy up by the front door.
How tall is the scare crow type guy in the cemetary?
Thanx for sharing!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

SpectreTTM said:


> I'd have to say my fave were the winged demons.
> Any insite on how they were constructed?
> 
> Great display


Thanks. I made the winged demon guy last year.I'll post a quick how to I did it a lilttle bit later when I get a chance.

Thanks again guys, I wish the night never ended on halloween.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

got love the demons- but i like stuff on the house,creepy


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

SpectreTTM said:


> I'd have to say my fave were the winged demons.
> Any insite on how they were constructed?
> 
> Great display


Spectre, heres a brief idea on how I made the winged demons.
The body is a plain blucky knealing with his legs back. Mask was attached to head.
Wings, were made from those big black spider webs, the wire frame kind you see in Big Lots that are aprox, 3 foot in diameter.Fold web in half, and wire ends together, just bend to shape it the way you want. I then ran a small bead of great stuff along the edges and up the middle sections.(you use one web per wing, so you need two). Then fastened wings to blucky.
Hope you understand, any questions let me know.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

lots of great ideas to get inspiration from. Great job.


----------

